# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  1st Trip to Port Antonio Pictures

## takinitslow

So here are a few pictures from our first adventure to Portland

----------


## takinitslow



----------


## Vince

Ahh, Port Antonio is our next trip!! Thank you SO MUCH for the pictures!!

----------


## sammyb

Lovely!!!  Did you stay at Geejam?

----------


## jojo p

The picture of the boats is sweet !!!!

----------


## takinitslow

No Sammy we stayed at Great Huts. We went to Geejam for breakfast one morning and one of the owners came up and started talking to us (I am pretty sure there wasn't anyone staying at the resort) he invited us to tour the place and then go down and use the private beach so of course we did. I would love to stay there but at 500 a night its just a we bit out of our budget.

----------


## takinitslow



----------


## takinitslow

> The picture of the boats is sweet !!!!


here are some more Boats Jojo

----------


## takinitslow

> Ahh, Port Antonio is our next trip!! Thank you SO MUCH for the pictures!!


You wont be disappointed Vince

----------


## *vi*

BEAUTIFUL pictures takinitslow.  thanks a bunch for sharing.  Where did you get the lobster meal?  I know what you mean about staying at Geejam.  If only I had that kind of cash to spare, that place would be my Portland indulgence.  do they still have the mirrors on the beach?

----------


## *vi*

I see a camera on the table and I know i'ts loaded.  You can empty it right here, takinitslow  :Cool:

----------


## takinitslow

it is loaded Vi and I will keep posting No mirrors at Geejam

----------


## takinitslow

Oh Vi the lobster was from Blacks. I think i had the best fish i have ever had from him

----------


## *vi*

Where is Blacks??  Sounds familiar.

----------


## takinitslow

Blacks is on Winnifred beach

----------


## sammyb

> No Sammy we stayed at Great Huts. We went to Geejam for breakfast one morning and one of the owners came up and started talking to us (I am pretty sure there wasn't anyone staying at the resort) he invited us to tour the place and then go down and use the private beach so of course we did. I would love to stay there but at 500 a night its just a we bit out of our budget.



I can relate.  That was probably Steve, super nice gentleman.

----------


## sammyb

Vi, I think Blacks is the guy who worked with Cynthia.  Looking forward to more takinitslow........

----------

